
Vue Passes React's Star Count on GitHub - eastbayjake
https://twitter.com/dan_abramov/status/1007439168400654336
======
shams93
State management is more sane and easy to understand in vue. I'm build an
extremely complex application with vue and pulling it off. The extra layers of
complexity with react like having to use container components was too much
cognitive load for me as a single developer building a very complex app that
it was crash and burn for me. Vue's simple and clear approach wins for me over
perhaps the power of a purely functional environment like react. I don't doubt
that react is a powerful tool but the combined cognitive load of learning
react and redux compared to vue and vuex was what caused me to go for vue, its
clarity reduces cognitive load and enables you to focus much more on the
problem domain than the learning curve.

~~~
shams93
Also the rate of breaking changes with react is pretty intense. While you can
author react without a build tool, and I certainly am using webpack with vue
myself, your same vue know how also works for spots where you may not have a
build tool available, like freelancing updates to wordpress for people for
side money. In those cases you're stuck sticking js into a CMS editor. But vue
has you covered in all scenarios from the complex app with webpack and vuex to
simple reactive code entered into a cms editor without the benefit of a build
tool.

~~~
poxrud
What breaking changes? React's API has been very stable. As of version 16 the
entire core has been rewritten without breaking the API.

------
thomasedwards
Regardless of the technicalities of the two frameworks, it’s good to have a
community-backed alternative to stop a Facebook-owned product from completely
dominating Web development.

------
AngeloAnolin
The star count that should matter for me would be as follows:

1\. The happiness and productivity level I have when perusing one over the
other.

2\. The actual application being shipped and the level of happiness and
satisfaction that I get from the customers.

3\. The number of features I can quickly ship on top of the application.

4\. The ease of maintainability / support for the application. Easier to
maintain = more stars in my world.

The feature set that both frameworks offer are pretty much on par, although I
would say (IMHO) that Vue is far easier to understand and seems to be less
complex, over all the other frameworks I have used (React, Angular, Ember,
Knockout).

~~~
davidjnelson
Productivity level and customer satisfaction are great metrics. There are
successful businesses created in measuring customer satisfaction ( foresee,
medallia etc ), but has anyone tried to or cracked measuring software
productivity? Seems like an interesting and valuable space.

Edit: found one. This looks awesome
[https://www.gitprime.com](https://www.gitprime.com)

------
otto_ortega
Good, hopefully that will encourage more newcomers to try Vue instead of
React, I find Vue to be more elegant and easy to learn (and understand) than
React.

Hopefully as the Vue community grows that will drive more resources to the
development of cool projects like Weex either directly by having members of
the community getting involved on the development of those projects, or
indirectly by motivating companies to develop tools to cater a sizable market.

------
mcescalante
This was also discussed with the topic "Has Vue passed React yet?" yesterday.
Discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17316267](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17316267)

------
announcerman
What conclusions can be drawn from this? If any?

~~~
baybal2
JS ecosystem's trends are as stable and predictable as English weather.

~~~
Cthulhu_
FUD; what major upheaval has been in the field since idk, Vue was released?

~~~
baybal2
Major upheaval? I think big dotcoms efforts to forcefully push their
vapourwares onto the dev community in attempt to gain developers' "mindshare"
reaching a point when that becomes genuinely obnoxious.

------
arvinsim
"When a measure becomes a target, it ceases to be a good measure."

------
isakkeyten
It's actually currently behind by 1 star
[https://i.imgur.com/IHBBZX7.png](https://i.imgur.com/IHBBZX7.png)

The empire strikes back

------
rossdavidh
Having used GitHub at several employers in the past, I have to say I never
once noticed a project's "star count" before. Is this just me?

------
sidcool
React and Vue are both great frameworks. React is a bit more adopted and there
is a ton of better documentation and Q&A.

------
idbehold
Does this gratify anyone's intellectual curiosity?

~~~
hitekker
On a meta level, I find it interesting that a maintainer of a React has been
checking on a vanity metric of a competing framework, and felt the need to put
out a congratulatory statement the moment it surpassed React.

"Accidentally", hm.

~~~
bmelton
To be fair, it's probably more likely that they saw this thread[1] yesterday
at some point after React 'won' than that they were dutifully monitoring
competing product's star counts.

[1] -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17316267](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17316267)

